# TTRS w/ hardwire Ipad Mini as Stereo/ Nav



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

Had a really good shop hardwire the stock 6 CD deck with my lightning connector to both charge and line in as the aux source.


Cord snakes tru glvoe box and looks much better now than in pic due to switching back to a white lightning cable instead of the black 30 pin


A good example of an action packed drive was asking Siri voice assistant to give me directions to the mall, play Metallica, send a voice dictated text message, and then access the internet to find a map of the mall store directory to know where was best to park to go straight to the store I needed to find.....

I have the second mount for my iphone running the Trapster App for photo rader combo speed camera and known enforcement points... I can run a conventional line in thru the headphone jack if I dont have my Ipad Mini with me for some reason...


note: i have replace the thick 30 pin adaptor with the standard white lightning adaptor for a more streamlined look... try to figure out if anyone will make a black connector to really blend in .... 






















heres a few other pics


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

Used the Kuda mounts available for the vents and bottom right side of radio to mount a rigid hone connector and an adjustable ipad mount that cinches down to Ipad mini size.


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

Man what the hell you got hanging from that rear view mirror?!!! 

Solution looks great- other than Siri and I not getting along might have been perfect for me.


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

First 5K clutch dump, it's all ending up in the back seat.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

redz9269 said:


> Man what the hell you got hanging from that rear view mirror?!!!
> 
> Solution looks great- other than Siri and I not getting along might have been perfect for me.



VW GTI's owners got the speed demon:













I decided to keep with tradition (sort of) and added a Ninja Shogun Speed Bat:











PLUS IT REALLY UNSETTLES LEFT HAND LANE HOGGERS


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

joneze93tsi said:


> First 5K clutch dump, it's all ending up in the back seat.


nope, the KUDA mounts are all excellent german accesories.... they attached inside the vent clips and stereo... u need the interior install keys to pull them out and slide the Kuda mount clips in...

Ive done plenty of WOT green light starts without it all not moving an inch. There is zero wiggle or movement.


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

YYC Dubber said:


> VW GTI's owners got the speed demon:
> 
> I decided to keep with tradition (sort of) and added a Ninja Shogun Speed Bat:
> 
> PLUS IT REALLY UNSETTLES LEFT HAND LANE HOGGERS


Couldn't you have just put it in the passenger seat like my skeleton? LOL


----------



## 1QWIKWHP (Oct 19, 2012)

Are those blades wrapped or Osir pieces?


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

Just wrapped with 1080 3m for now....


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Very impressive work, looks and works great. I wish I knew how to do this type of stuff.


----------



## 1QWIKWHP (Oct 19, 2012)

YYC Dubber said:


> Just wrapped with 1080 3m for now....


looks good...the reason I asked I also have a Sepang Blue w/alum matte pkg with carbon mirrors and I have the Osir blades,front splitter,rear diffuser,and wing waiting to be put on.


----------



## Southshorettrs (Jul 15, 2012)

Looks good and I'm sure the navigation, Bluetooth and music plays 10-100 times better than the nab unit most of us have in car from factory. 1qwik you will not be disappointed with the quality and fit of the OSIR products. The blades are a bit steep in price for the amount of carbon when I first was looking at them, but after I installed the front splitter, wing and complete rear diffuser I know the cost is worth it and fitment is best I have ever seen on any CF product I have bought. The voresteiner parts on my e90 M3 are almost embarrassing considering the cost and how they fit, in addition to all the blemishes I had with bubbles in the clear coat.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

1. Can you provide any details of the custom wiring?
2. Is the iPad just connected as an analog device to the factory head unit (L/R stereo)? Or does the iPad actually connect via a digital connection?

Thank you


----------



## 1QWIKWHP (Oct 19, 2012)

Southshorettrs said:


> Looks good and I'm sure the navigation, Bluetooth and music plays 10-100 times better than the nab unit most of us have in car from factory. 1qwik you will not be disappointed with the quality and fit of the OSIR products. The blades are a bit steep in price for the amount of carbon when I first was looking at them, but after I installed the front splitter, wing and complete rear diffuser I know the cost is worth it and fitment is best I have ever seen on any CF product I have bought. The voresteiner parts on my e90 M3 are almost embarrassing considering the cost and how they fit, in addition to all the blemishes I had with bubbles in the clear coat.


By any chance how did you attach the front splitter was it just bolted on or did you use any kind of adhesive. Will probably tackle this project this weekend any advice or pics would be nice thanks


----------

